# Goldfish sitting on bottom



## mel0 (Apr 18, 2007)

So two of my goldfish have been "sitting" on the bottom of the tank. One more often than the other but I definitely noticed this wasn't normal looking.

I obviously looked up what to do and I'm going to get a test kit to test the nitrate levels (although honestly I don't know what that means heh, I'm new to tanks) and I did a big water change. 
Recently I got two new fish... and the two I had before them are the ones who are doing the "sitting." Maybe they haven't taken well to the change? I'm also going to get some aquarium salt....

Anyone else experience this or have any tips? I don't want my fishes to die! 

Stats: 4 fish, two original (goldfish), two new ones (1 goldfish one thin silver one don't know what it's called), 
Freshwater, 30-35(not really sure) gallon tank
About 5 months old
No heater, no live plants
I can get more exact stats if needed, I'm at work right now. 

Thanks!


----------



## ClarkyJ (Feb 18, 2007)

When you say a big water change did you start with all new water ?

Im no expert but Id say get a test kit a strip one would do the job but liquid ones are better and test your water.

You say you have 2 other fish that are fine this could indicate a bad batch of fish from the store.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

from your stats it seems that your tank is fine, therefore you should, like you said youre going to do, get water parameters. its best to test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. amonia and nitrite are actually more toxic than nitrate so wihtout knwoing any values, i would suspect them for just now.

as soon as you get your test kit (get a liquid one, not the strips as the strips can be inaccurate) post your parameters. amonia and nitrite should be 0. nitrate is fine as long as it is relatively low. a reading of 20 or less is fine.

you were right to do a large water change.

good luck and i hope your fish are fine.


----------



## mel0 (Apr 18, 2007)

ClarkyJ said:


> When you say a big water change did you start with all new water ?
> 
> Im no expert but Id say get a test kit a strip one would do the job but liquid ones are better and test your water.
> 
> You say you have 2 other fish that are fine this could indicate a bad batch of fish from the store.



Yea, new water. 
I got the strip one before reading this but hopefully it'll be good enough.
Maybe but I had them for like 4 months before they got possibly sick.
Well I'll post again when I get the pH levels and such.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Did you cycle the tank after you put in all new water? What about chlorine? Test strips don't give good readings, I used a test strip on my tank, it said there was no nitrites and I bought $150 worth of fish and put them in and it kill all, I tested later with a pro test kit and found everything was high. This was a 125g reef. I know that this is freshwater but the same thing is just a deadly in freshwater as it is in saltwater.


----------



## mel0 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Ich*

Well I did the salt and it obviously didn't do anything cause now two fish have tiny white spots all over their tails. 
I did some research and it seems this looks to be ICH. 
What medication would you recommend using for my tank? I'm going to go to the pet store tomorrow.
Will it be alright to treat ALL the fish in the tank (4) if only 2 are infected so far? 
I don't have to empty out the entire tank and start over do I... =/ Ugh.

[edit] And reading over this forum this seems to be a very common problem! Sorry for probably re-asking questions that are already here.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

How much salt did you add? There is a certain method and quantity to adding salt. The salt can be used to eradicate the Ich, and tends to be more gentle than medications.


----------



## mel0 (Apr 18, 2007)

JouteiMike said:


> How much salt did you add? There is a certain method and quantity to adding salt. The salt can be used to eradicate the Ich, and tends to be more gentle than medications.



I used what the directions said - 1 tablespoon per 1/2 gallon.
I mean should I add MORE salt? I can just go pick up the meds today...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

mel0 said:


> I used what the directions said - 1 tablespoon per 1/2 gallon.
> I mean should I add MORE salt? I can just go pick up the meds today...


From my understanding, the dosage was too excessive.:squint: 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons is often recommended here.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

1-3 Teaspoons per gallon is what I would recommend for treating Ich.

Remember, the only way to remove salt is by water changes, it doesn't evaporate.


----------



## mel0 (Apr 18, 2007)

Blue said:


> mel0 said:
> 
> 
> > I used what the directions said - 1 tablespoon per 1/2 gallon.
> ...



LoL, well this is silly.. since everyone answers are different and I just went by what the instructions said, I don't know. 
I got the medication and will try that. 
Thanks.


----------

